# Recommend me a used Stihl saw



## AK13 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have an MS250 that is about 4 years old at this point. It has served me well and I plan to keep it, but I'd like to buy a second saw that can handle either an 18" or 20" bar. I am not familiar enough with the line to know what to look for. My goal would be a saw that is a little bigger and more powerful that the MS250. 

Mainly I use the saw around the house to cut up trees that fall down on the property. This sometimes includes large oaks and pines that are a pain to cut with a 16" bar. Moving forward I will likely being buying grapple loads of fire wood and plan to cut about 4 cord of firewood a year. I do not really fell trees except for small ones because I don't have enough experience or confidence to be out in the woods cutting down trees. So this is purely homeowner grade usage. 

My goal is to find a good used one on craigslist. The kind of deal where a homeowner buys way too much saw to clean up a small mess and then sells it.  

If you could recommend me a model and a price range, that I should pay, that would be really helpful.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 18, 2014)

I had a 290 with a 20" bar and it served me well for 3 years until I decided I "needed" a bigger saw so I bought a 391 with 20" bar. I sold the 290 to my boss with case and 4 chains for $300 but I've seen them on CL for alot more. The 391 handles the 20" bar much better, whereas the 290 would sometimes run out of power with a new chain and hard wood. Just my .02


----------



## DougA (Jan 18, 2014)

I've got two 026's and really think they are a great price/value. If they have been used correctly, they will last forever. It's pretty easy to replace piston, rings, etc. if you need to.  I use mine with an 18" bar, 20" might be a bit much if you are pushing through tough hardwood.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Jan 18, 2014)

You want at least 60cc to pull 20" with authority. 036, MS360, MS361, 357xp, 562xp to name a few. Expect nice running ones to sell for $300 on up depending on condition.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree with Clyde, a quality 60-ish cc saw is what you want for a 20" bar, or maybe 50-55cc for an 18" bar. Good Stihl models to look for would be the 026, 034, 036, MS260, MS360 or MS361. These models were all targeted at professional users, but are not uncommon amongst homeowners that had a little extra cash when they went saw shopping.

Sellers seem to ask a wide variety of prices in my area.  I have acquired several of these saws over the last year or so.  Often when they show up on Craigslist they are overpriced, and the sellers get preemptively defensive and post stuff like 'No lowballs, I know what it's worth!!'  Those just sit there with no takers, sometimes for months.  The reasonably priced ones and the good deals disappear quickly, so the price of getting one of those is that you have to monitor Craigslist very closely and be ready to jump.  So, what you should pay depends on how valuable your time is, and how much of it you're willing to spend on the search.  I don't buy unless it's a great deal.  The price points on my great deals have been as follows:

Free: an 034 that I hoped to repair but which turned out to be unrepairable.
$50: a filthy, broken MS260 that only needed minor repairs.
$50: a filthy, abused and broken but salvageable MS361.
$150: a nice 034 Super that needed little but a cleaning and chain sharpening
$225: a practically mint 036 Pro.

These are unusual prices of the sort that make a buyer feel lucky (or guilty), and they don't present themselves often.  In case you don't feel like bargain hunting to quite this degree, I'd say you could feel good about price points a little over $200 for an 026/MS260 in nice condition, or around $300 for an 036/MS360/MS361.  They go for considerably more on eBay, but local sellers don't have access to that national market and generally have to accept less.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Jan 19, 2014)

I've got an 034 that I picked up used from the local Stihl dealership. It runs a 20" bar really well. Paid $225 for that one. Had a Mac 10-10 before that and replaced it with the 034. The Mac was a good saw, just had alot of miles on it.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 19, 2014)

These type of questions are best answered when you state what your price range is.  

I would suggest a used pro line saw that has been refurbished by someone reputable rather than rolling the dice on CL unless your are a proficient saw mechanic.


----------



## jlightning (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm also w/ Clyde but I think you will be spending closer to $400 for one of those pro saws used that is in good shape.


----------



## Murph015 (Jan 20, 2014)

036 ms361 can be had for $3-400.


----------



## bassJAM (Jan 20, 2014)

Like may have said, you’ll want something larger like an 036/360 or 390 to pull a 20” bar.  My dad has a 310 with a 20”, and it does OK but I think the saw would be happier with an 18”.  An 026/260 might do ok with an 18” but it’s really a screamer with a 16” on it.  Same with a Husky 346xp if you aren’t opposed to getting a non-Stihl, it’ll do fine with an 18” but better with a 16”.


One of the best bangs for your buck is to find a Makita 6421 that a Home Depot tool rental is getting rid of.  I just picked one up this past summer for $220.  They had the price listed for $290, I simply asked the guy at the counter if he could do any better on the price and he immediately knocked $70 off.  It’ll come with a 20” bar and a crappy chain.  Put a good chain on there and never look back.  It’s a pro-grade saw at a homeowner price.  And if you ever need more saw down the road, a $200 factory kit will bump it from 64cc to 79cc.


----------



## lindnova (Jan 20, 2014)

My MS260 with 18" will do everything I need it to do, just slower.  I used it for 5 years cutting 12 cords a year, some of it large oak and it still is going strong.  I finally bought a MS362 last year and it is now my go to saw.  Cuts fast and is still not too heavy, although the 260 is as light as a feather to use for smaller stuff.  I wish I had bought the 362 first.

I would recommend a MS360/361/362; they are durable and will pull the 20" bar.  This is an $800 saw new, so it still will likely be around $500 to get a good used one.  You will like the power getting through big stuff and if you have to noodle large pieces, there is power to do that easily.  You would still have the 250 for small stuff when you don't need a heavier saw. 

A MS260/261 or MS290 might be easier to find used at a good price.  Both have similar power, but the 260/261 is lighter and will last longer.  They don't have much more power than your 250.  I would not use a 20" bar on a 260/261 or 290.


----------



## Jags (Jan 20, 2014)

An 036/360/361 will pull a 20" bar with authority.  It is probably the best all around firewood saw that Stihl made.  I shall not speak of the other brands.


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 21, 2014)

My 036 is everything that has been mentioned above and then some.  Bought it used and paid 300 I think -worth every penny.  Runs a 20" no problem and I have a 24" that is available in the event I need it. 

My Husky 350 may be the best homeowner 50cc saw ever offered and pulls an 18" without trouble.  They have draw backs but price for power and light weight it is really tough to beat(search here and Arborist for reviews) 

Truth is I sort of lucked out with both and wound up with likely as good a two saw 50 and 60cc combo available. 

Lots of options and opinions but very few will argue the quality of a pro model 60cc Stihl for all around firewood procurement.  The only issue for me with the used saw market is knowing I am getting quality for the price - having a compression test done and or pulling the muffler to see the piston for some peace of mind is priceless and should be an option anyone worthy of selling a saw should allow.  If not - move on.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 21, 2014)

If you can find one, get an MS440.  They run about $900.00 or so.  

If you can't quite swing $900, take a look at going off0brand to a Husqy 372.  They go for about $850.


----------



## bassJAM (Jan 21, 2014)

Looking back through the original post and then the rest of our recommendations, I think we all got caught up in our own obsession.  We're listing pro-grade saws, and I don't know if they are worth it for 4 cords a year.  You will definitely pay a premium for a 360 or 440.  There are deals out there, but most people know those saws are the cream of the crop and ask those prices even when they are 20 year old saws.  If you just want a home grade saw with an 18" bar at a good price, there are a ton of 290 Farm Boss's out there.  They might get a lot of crap from saw snobs like us, but it's one of Stihl's most popular saws for a reason.  My dad probably cuts 5-6 cords a year with his 310, which is just a Farm Boss bored out a little and he's never complained.  Heck, I've borrowed it for a few weekends a year until last year when I finally got my own saws and was always happy with it, and my brother uses it all the time for his hobbies.  I think it's going on 10 years now and hasn't skipped a beat.  Any of Stihl's saws numbered 029/290 and above will fit your purpose.  Odd numbered ones are typically farm/ranch grade.  Even numbered ones are pro level and while more expensive, will have more power at less weight and much better build quality.  Really it's hard to tell you a price since that will vary based on the age of the saw, how much it's been used/abused, and if you are willing to put time into fixing up one that might need a new piston or other work.  Looking around on craiglist and ebay will probably give you an average of the going rate.


----------



## AK13 (Jan 21, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> I would suggest a used pro line saw that has been refurbished by someone reputable rather than rolling the dice on CL unless your are a proficient saw mechanic.



This is great advice. Does anyone know of such a place within an hour or so of Dover, NH?

To answer another question, my budget for a used saw is about $300. That might limit me to Farm Boss level, but I'd love to end up with a slightly better saw and would be willing to go as high as $350 or so for a better saw. It sounds like a refurbished 026/036 might be a good option if I can find out, though they will probably command a premium if they are refurbed. If I could find a 036 for $300 like one of the posters above that would be ideal. 

I have the MS250 with 16" bar for a companion saw so I have a smaller/lighter saw and a lightly used an MS290 might be okay to match with that. My saw has performed well for me but I think that having a larger saw as a back-up and for when I need to cut larger rounds would be really nice to have around. 

 Thanks to all for the great saw advice.


----------



## bassJAM (Jan 21, 2014)

Foe $300 you could probably get a decent 036/360 locally or on ebay.  Not sure if anyone sell refurbs, check with local dealers or sometimes you'll find some for sale or arborist site.  I'd skip the 026/260, it's a heck of a saw but would be a better replacement of the 250 rather than a bigger brother.  If you are really set on stihl that's fine, but I'll echo my comment earlier about finding a Makita 6421 at HD.  They try to sell them well before they have been used and abused, so you can get years of life out of them and will probably never have to worry about it and it should be well below $300.  It's slightly heavier than a 360, but I don't find it a problem for just bucking larger logs.  They are one of those "legendary" saws similar to the 360.  It's a rebadged Dolmar 6400, so you're getting that German saw build quality.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 21, 2014)

I know you're a Stihl fan, but if you were willing to go all-orange instead of orange and white, a Husky 55 Rancher would be a great choice, and could be had for maybe $200, give or take a bit.  It's an older saw but simple, very well-built and parts are widely available.  The 350 is 5cc smaller but still an excellent saw.  In newer models there's the 455 Rancher, which replaced the 55.  It's popular (and thus common on the secondhand market) and powerful enough for your purposes, but generally regarded as inferior to the 55.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 21, 2014)

Buy a used 290 with an 18. Approx $300.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 21, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> Looking back through the original post and then the rest of our recommendations,_* I think we all got caught up in our own obsession. *_ We're listing pro-grade saws, and I don't know if they are worth it for 4 cords a year.  You will definitely pay a premium for a 360 or 440.  There are deals out there, but most people know those saws are the cream of the crop and ask those prices even when they are 20 year old saws.  If you just want a home grade saw with an 18" bar at a good price, there are a ton of 290 Farm Boss's out there.  They might get a lot of crap from saw snobs like us, but it's one of Stihl's most popular saws for a reason.  My dad probably cuts 5-6 cords a year with his 310, which is just a Farm Boss bored out a little and he's never complained.  Heck, I've borrowed it for a few weekends a year until last year when I finally got my own saws and was always happy with it, and my brother uses it all the time for his hobbies.  I think it's going on 10 years now and hasn't skipped a beat.  Any of Stihl's saws numbered 029/290 and above will fit your purpose.  Odd numbered ones are typically farm/ranch grade.  Even numbered ones are pro level and while more expensive, will have more power at less weight and much better build quality.  Really it's hard to tell you a price since that will vary based on the age of the saw, how much it's been used/abused, and if you are willing to put time into fixing up one that might need a new piston or other work.  Looking around on craiglist and ebay will probably give you an average of the going rate.



Yes.  I thought I was being obvious about it.  I do stand by my recommendation, however.


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Jan 21, 2014)

Best advise....buy a good used pro saw and you won't need to buy another.....but you will find a reason to!


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 22, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> I had a 290 with a 20" bar and it served me well for 3 years until I decided I "needed" a bigger saw so I bought a 391 with 20" bar. I sold the 290 to my boss with case and 4 chains for $300 but I've seen them on CL for alot more. The 391 handles the 20" bar much better, whereas the 290 would sometimes run out of power with a new chain and hard wood. Just my .02


 +1....my 290 with a 20" Bar does the job, but at times struggles.....I need a bigger saw, but the CFO sez "not just yet"


----------



## webie (Jan 22, 2014)

Just a thought here  . The last time  iwas at my stihl dealer talking saws he was avoiding taking anysaws in trade as he must hae had 30 or more used ones there all I am sure in great working order . You may find some fair deals right at the stihl dealership on a used saw  and you may be able to test run to see what feels good in your hands .


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 22, 2014)

What Stihl saw doesn't feel good in your hands?


----------



## MofoG23 (Jan 23, 2014)

Personally I'd look for a used Stihl 360/361....it seems to be the perfect firewood saw.  Light, great anti-vibe, built to last a lifetime and enough grunt to pull a 25" bar when needed.  With the 18" its a light saber...

good luck!


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 23, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> What Stihl saw doesn't feel good in your hands?


 

MS290's are just great if you really like something that is really big, heavy, and underpowered with an inferior anti vibe system.

Sorry I really dislike that model and it is the biggest selling model in the Stihl lineup.  I am not saying it won't run,  cut wood and is a good value, it just isn't even close to a good handling saw.

I have 3 friends that have them and they always have dull chains and do no maintenance on the saws so when it is wood cutting time it is a perfect storm of failure.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine did what i needed it to do but the 391 does it a lot better


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 23, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> Mine did what i needed it to do but the 391 does it a lot better


 

Hi D8Chumley,

Today I was at the picking up a scraper blade for my tractor snowblower at the local John Deere dealership.  I looked at MS391's and they were only $50 more than the MS291's.  I stand by what I said on my previous post regarding 290's.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 24, 2014)

Thats fine, but the OP is looking for a decent priced saw that he can use to cut 4-5 cords a year. Will a 290 do that? Yes, it will. Are there better saws? Absolutely. I'm not sure I follow what you mean with the 391 comment. In my area a 391 is $100 more with both having 16" bars


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 24, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> Thats fine, but the OP is looking for a decent priced saw that he can use to cut 4-5 cords a year. Will a 290 do that? Yes, it will. Are there better saws? Absolutely. I'm not sure I follow what you mean with the 391 comment. In my area a 391 is $100 more with both having 16" bars


 

My impression is the OP wanted to buy a good saw and not spend a lot of money.  Previously I stated he should look for a Pro line saw that has been refurbished by a competent saw mechanic.  I still think that is good advice.

Many have told him to buy a used saw off Craigslist.  Well if a saw is for sale on CL it is for a reason.  Unless the OP is a competent saw mechanic in all reality he will be buying someone else's problems and have spent good money on something that will need a competent saw mechanic.  So why not skip the middleman and go directly to a competent saw mechanic who refurbishes pro line saws.  BTW, the plastic clam shell designs of 290's are a bear to work on.  Pro line saws are designed to be rebuilt easily and justify the expense rather than clam shell designs that are throwaways.


My comment on the 391 was just what I observed when I was in the dealership yesterday getting a part for my SCUT.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

gzecc said:


> Buy a used 290 with an 18. Approx $300.


I ran a 290 with a 18 bar for six years and then regrettably sold it on eBay for what I paid for it and the buyer paid to ship it on top of that! There's a logger not far from me in the U.P. That rejugs Husqvarna returns after someone thinks the bar oil tank is for two stroke oil.... I bought my next saw from him. He has many but like I said I'm not far from him so no shipping. He will ship though if you want his info. I posted a image of my MS290 listing. They have good resale value if they are clean.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> MS290's are just great if you really like something that is really big, heavy, and underpowered with an inferior anti vibe system.
> 
> Sorry I really dislike that model and it is the biggest selling model in the Stihl lineup.  I am not saying it won't run,  cut wood and is a good value, it just isn't even close to a good handling saw.
> 
> I have 3 friends that have them and they always have dull chains and do no maintenance on the saws so when it is wood cutting time it is a perfect storm of failure.


I liked mine and I kept the chain sharp! My neighbor drives me nuts sometimes cutting Poplar forever on one buck with a dull chain! He moves it back and forth and all around trying to get it to cut. DS!


----------



## Ashful (Jan 24, 2014)

Ms036 or 36x.  Most quote this as the ultimate firewood saw.

I personally disagree, and think my 064 is the ultimate firewood saw, but I tend to bring home larger than average stuff.

I could easily be convinced that 044 is the way to go, but they're hard to find around here, and also larger than the OP implied needing.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

Joful said:


> Ms036 or 36x.  Most quote this as the ultimate firewood saw.
> 
> I personally disagree, and think my 064 is the ultimate firewood saw, but I tend to bring home larger than average stuff.
> 
> I could easily be convinced that 044 is the way to go, but they're hard to find around here, and also larger than the OP implied needing.


Your 064 is a big pro saw and I'm sure it cuts like your at a lumber jack competition. But the OP is looking for a good $300 rig. Like I said before, I sold my MS290 and then I bought a big saw too, a 390XP with a 28" solid Chrome Molly bar. Talk about over kill! But the longer bar is nice for not having to bend over so much. And if I were a young buck it'd be fine. I want a 372 now but I'll keep it I guess. It's cool, for 10 minutes anyways! Lol


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 24, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> My impression is the OP wanted to buy a good saw and not spend a lot of money.  Previously I stated he should look for a Pro line saw that has been refurbished by a competent saw mechanic.  I still think that is good advice.
> 
> Many have told him to buy a used saw off Craigslist.  Well if a saw is for sale on CL it is for a reason.  Unless the OP is a competent saw mechanic in all reality he will be buying someone else's problems and have spent good money on something that will need a competent saw mechanic.  So why not skip the middleman and go directly to a competent saw mechanic who refurbishes pro line saws.  BTW, the plastic clam shell designs of 290's are a bear to work on.  Pro line saws are designed to be rebuilt easily and justify the expense rather than clam shell designs that are throwaways.
> 
> ...



I agree if one needs/ can afford a Pro saw that is the way to go. Even a professionally rebuilt one. Heres my thought process:
MS391 with 20" bar, 64cc 4.4 hp 14.1 lbs 3/8 RS3 chain. Price: $579.95.
MS362 Pro saw 20" bar 59cc 4.6hp 13lbs  3/8 RS3 chain. Price $749.95
  I didn't feel the need to spend an extra $170 for that difference and I am hoping that the 391 will easily last me 10+ years with the way I use and maintain it. The only observation you have made about the 391 is that it was $50 more than a 291. I'm still not sure where you stand on that. Not that it matters as I'm perfectly comfortable with my choice
EDIT: The only difference is Stihl recommends up to a 25" bar for the 362. I can, and have read that it handles it just fine, run a 25" bar on my 391 if I feel the need to


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 24, 2014)

Here is a non Stihl that would fit the OP needs, it is new and if you buy some Husky tru fuel you will get a 4 year warranty.  This is the slightly detuned version of the 550XP.  I've got a 550 with heated handles and the anti vibe on these are second to none.  This has pro saw features, is not a plastic clamshell case. 

New @ $429 shipped to your door.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvarna-5...954?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3477f812


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 24, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> I agree if one needs/ can afford a Pro saw that is the way to go. Even a professionally rebuilt one. Heres my thought process:
> MS391 with 20" bar, 64cc 4.4 hp 14.1 lbs 3/8 RS3 chain. Price: $579.95.
> MS362 Pro saw 20" bar 59cc 4.6hp 13lbs  3/8 RS3 chain. Price $749.95
> I didn't feel the need to spend an extra $170 for that difference and I am hoping that the 391 will easily last me 10+ years with the way I use and maintain it. The only observation you have made about the 391 is that it was $50 more than a 291. I'm still not sure where you stand on that. Not that it matters as I'm perfectly comfortable with my choice
> EDIT: The only difference is Stihl recommends up to a 25" bar for the 362. I can, and have read that it handles it just fine, run a 25" bar on my 391 if I feel the need to


 

At the Stihl dealer They wanted $539 for the MS391 and and $489 MS 291 yesterday.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 24, 2014)

OK, the prices I quoted were directly from my local dealers website here.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 24, 2014)

hermancm said:


> I liked mine and I kept the chain sharp! My neighbor drives me nuts sometimes cutting Poplar forever on one buck with a dull chain! He moves it back and forth and all around trying to get it to cut. DS!


 

Doesn't that just kill you ?


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

Firewood Bandit- I would buy on CL but you better beware and do your research! Deals can be had on the site but scammers are on there to take your money no doubt! If you do use the sight look at the page they have on how to protect yourself. And don't get all gung-ho about one listing! Look around and talk to local dealers. If a deals slips through cuz you were cautious another will come around soon. Just my $.02


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> Doesn't that just kill you ?


Yes it does. You gotta learn to sharpen if your going to cut. I once took a new chain over to him since he was using one of the two saws I gave to him hoping he'd swap It. Nope! We don't talk much any more.. It's complicated. Lake lots are just too narrow and fall outs happens.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 24, 2014)

hermancm said:


> Firewood Bandit- I would buy on CL but you better beware and do your research! Deals can be had on the site but scammers are on there to take your money no doubt! If you do use the sight look at the page they have on how to protect yourself. And don't get all gung-ho about one listing! Look around and talk to local dealers. If a deals slips through cuz you were cautious another will come around soon. Just my $.02


 

I agree.

I have bought saws on CL, but the Stihls I see for sale are often going for aprox 75% of the cost of a new one.  Now why would anyone buy a ragged out used one for that kind of money with no idea of it's actual internal condition?

Again, I suggested the OP buy a refurbished pro line saw from a competent saw mechanic to minimize risk.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 24, 2014)

hermancm said:


> Yes it does. You gotta learn to sharpen if your going to cut. I once took a new chain over to him since he was using one of the two saws I gave to him hoping he'd swap It. Nope! We don't talk much any more.. It's complicated. Lake lots are just too narrow and fall outs happens.


 

You should have take HIS chain and sharpened it for him and gave it back.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> I agree.
> 
> I have bought saws on CL, but the Stihls I see for sale are often going for aprox 75% of the cost of a new one.  Now why would anyone buy a ragged out used one for that kind of money with no idea of it's actual internal condition?
> 
> Again, I suggested the OP buy a refurbished pro line saw from a competent saw mechanic to minimize risk.


I know it! Look at the MS290 that I sold on eBay, he could have bought a new 290 with the warranty for what he paid.
Pro name saws fetch a ransom but WTH? Research, research!


----------



## MofoG23 (Jan 24, 2014)

Joful said:


> Ms036 or 36x.  Most quote this as the ultimate firewood saw.
> 
> I personally disagree, and think my 064 is the ultimate firewood saw, but I tend to bring home larger than average stuff.
> 
> I could easily be convinced that 044 is the way to go, but they're hard to find around here, and also larger than the OP implied needing.



I understand what you are saying, but keep in mind those who claim the 36x as being the ultimate firewood saw are more than likely using it as their only saw - 1 saw plan.  60cc is the sweet spot for 1 saw plan's IMO.

I'd much rather use a 36x for smaller stuff and limbing...and when I have to pull out the 25" bar for some large oaks (36" +), it gets it done - its not winning any races, but does not complain when asked.  Most of the time I'm processing stuff that is 12" - 30" though...I'd have a damn hard time justifying an 85cc saw unless I was consistently in the big stuff 36"+.

Now if you have CAD or another smaller saw (180 or 260) laying around, then a nice big bore pro saw would be great to have on hand.  In this case however, the budget for the OP rules them out...


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 24, 2014)

I had a better experience with my neighbor.  He's not a regular woodburner but he inherited a nice saw from his grandfather -- an MS360 or something similar.  This summer he was trying to cut a couple of old rounds shorter for use as end tables, grinding away with a very dull chain.  I loaned him my little Husky 350 with a sharp chain.  He was appreciative, and was kind enough not to run it into the sidewalk.



Firewood Bandit said:


> Now why would anyone buy a ragged out used one for that kind of money with no idea of it's actual internal condition?



I don't think anyone does.  The thing with Craigslist is that the good deals disappear in minutes or hours, and the ads get taken down because the seller doesn't want to keep getting emails or fielding phone calls for something he doesn't have anymore.  That leaves all the bad deals, the ads for which stay up indefinitely.  You can't peruse Craigslist's month+ worth of visible listings and take what you see as an indicator of actual market prices.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

This is probably in this forum I'm sure but what would a person look for in a used saw that will last them ten years or more? I'm no pro but I'd look for a saw that doesn't look like it's rolled around in someone truck until the threw it in the shed, aka a loggers saw but not thrown around but used up in a years time. Or either or....

Look for a scored cylinder by taking off the muffler. Look online for what to look for.
Start it cold. Give it full choke and pull it, usually it will fire some from one or two pulls and don't forget the unloader if it has it. After it fires full choke go to partial choke and it should start just like most two strokes do.
Ask why they are selling it like Rick on Pawn stars. Look him in the eyes!
The chain might be past it's prime but a newer one is a bonus.
And try to have something to cut when your looking at it. If the chain is sharp like it should be when someone sells a saw, it should cut well for its size.
Ask what kind of two stroke oil they used in it and what mix. Newer saw are 50:1. Older saws are 32:1 or even 16:1 but I'm not sure when the change was made. There again you can find that out. If he says he used whatever was around for the weed whip it's a red flag.
If compression is low it will the engine will pull easy and turn over a few times after a cold pull.



This off the top of my head and I'd like to hear more. Sorry if I'm HJing the op's thread and he probably know more than I do?


----------



## Ashful (Jan 24, 2014)

hermancm said:


> Your 064 is a big pro saw and I'm sure it cuts like your at a lumber jack competition. But the OP is looking for a good $300 rig...





MofoG23 said:


> ...I'd have a damn hard time justifying an 85cc saw unless I was consistently in the big stuff 36"+.



I think my statement was misread... probably my fault.  I was recommending the 036 / 36x as a good saw for most wood burners.

I do regularly bring home oak and ash over 30" (actually, often over 40"... occasionally over 50"), which is why I favor the 064.  But again... that's not most wood burners.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

If the shoe fits, wear it as they say. I'm just glad I don't have to hoist 40-50" rounds into the truck! If you have help, that's a good thing For those whoppers! Lol


----------



## Ashful (Jan 24, 2014)

hermancm said:


> If the shoe fits, wear it as they say. I'm just glad I don't have to hoist 40-50" rounds into the truck! If you have help, that's a good thing For those whoppers! Lol


There's no hoisting when you get to 40", just rolling!  Oak is roughly 62 lb/cu.ft. green, so a 40" round x 20" long (my cut length) weighs 900 lb, and a 50" round weighs 1400 lb.  I can lift oak rounds up to roughly 44" diameter with my tractor, before the hydraulics stall out.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

Joful said:


> There's no hoisting when you get to 40", just rolling!  Oak is roughly 62 lb/cu.ft. green, so a 40" round x 20" long (my cut length) weighs 900 lb, and a 50" round weighs 1400 lb.  I can lift oak rounds up to roughly 44" diameter with my tractor, before the hydraulics stall out.


OMG! Watch your fingers!


----------



## bassJAM (Jan 24, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> Here is a non Stihl that would fit the OP needs, it is new and if you buy some Husky tru fuel you will get a 4 year warranty.  This is the slightly detuned version of the 550XP.  I've got a 550 with heated handles and the anti vibe on these are second to none.  This has pro saw features, is not a plastic clamshell case.
> 
> New @ $429 shipped to your door.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Husqvarna-5...954?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3477f812



I picked up a 550xp a year ago with an 18" bar, it's a fantastic saw  But after getting a Makita 6421, I find the Husky has been demoted to limbing.  While it's a crazy fast saw and handles in the wood like a scalpel, the 64cc saw starts to take over once the logs approach 12" and really shines once the logs reach about 14" and larger.  The Husky will still handle those larger logs, but that extra 14cc makes a huge difference when I've got the bar buried in wood.


After reading through all this....I'm starting to feel sorry for the OP!  It's obvious our CAD has taken over this thread!!


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

Joful- I saw your equipment on another thread. You do have all the right stuff!


----------



## Ashful (Jan 24, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> After reading through all this....I'm starting to feel sorry for the OP!  It's obvious our CAD has taken over this thread!!


We're not going to let you come fishing with us, if you yell and scare off the fish every time we're about to set the hook.


----------



## webie (Jan 24, 2014)

Before you all start pointing fingers at me for having   CAD , I will have you know I parted with 3 of them this year , But I still have to count them up to tell you how many are left in the garage . Its a good thing these stihl's dont break to often as it seems every time  I go to the stihl dealer I end up with a part and another saw .............LOL


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

webie said:


> Before you all start pointing fingers at me for having   CAD , I will have you know I parted with 3 of them this year , But I still have to count them up to tell you how many are left in the garage . Its a good thing these stihl's dont break to often as it seems every time  I go to the stihl dealer I end up with a part and another saw .............LOL


Humm... Please define CAD for me.


----------



## Jags (Jan 24, 2014)

Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder.


----------



## AK13 (Jan 24, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> After reading through all this....I'm starting to feel sorry for the OP!  It's obvious our CAD has taken over this thread!!



No need to feel bad. This is a great discussion and very helpful.

I agree that a lot of the nicer used saws on CL seem to be ridiculously priced. I will just have to keep checking and hope for a good deal on an 036 or similar. I'd consider a Farm Boss but not for $300 which is what I seem to see them going for. And if I see a good deal on an 026 or MS260 then I can always sell off my MS250....uh oh, what are the warning signs for CAD


----------



## Ashful (Jan 24, 2014)

AK13 said:


> ...uh oh, what are the warning signs for CAD


Most of your last post.  Now say, "my name is AK13, and I have CAD."


----------



## bassJAM (Jan 24, 2014)

AK13 said:


> No need to feel bad. This is a great discussion and very helpful.
> 
> I agree that a lot of the nicer used saws on CL seem to be ridiculously priced. I will just have to keep checking and hope for a good deal on an 036 or similar. I'd consider a Farm Boss but not for $300 which is what I seem to see them going for. And if I see a good deal on an 026 or MS260 then I can always sell off my MS250....uh oh, what are the warning signs for CAD



I think there's a lot of "chainsaw uneducated" people out there who think that a 290 is the cream of the crop and will hold its value as well as any saw.  They don't realize that even Stihl has different levels of quality within their product range.  Sometimes this works in your favor (like the 026 I scored for $100), but often it doesn't.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 24, 2014)

Joful where are you finding wood that big? I'm pretty comfortable cutting up to 24", not too hard to muscle that around. I have one or 2 ash about that big growing on my property and if they ever fall I guess I'll find out. Might have to get an X27 to make them manageable I suppose


----------



## Ashful (Jan 24, 2014)

Chum,

Last year I took down one 44" ash from a friend's back hedgerow in Tylersport, and a 60" oak from a church picnic grove in Woxal.  Then Sandy hit, and my buddy lost another 48" or 50" ash in the woods behind his farm, along with about a dozen other oak and ash in the 30" range.

As you know, there's a lot of BIG hardwood in our area, mostly old or 2nd growth in the hedgerows of all of these 18th century farms.  In fact, there's a 50'ish inch ash growing in my own back yard.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 24, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> I think there's a lot of "chainsaw uneducated" people out there who think that a 290 is the cream of the crop and will hold its value as well as any saw.  They don't realize that even Stihl has different levels of quality within their product range.  Sometimes this works in your favor (like the 026 I scored for $100), but often it doesn't.


Ouch !


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

Last summer I harvested a approximately 190 yo Black Ash from a neighbors lot that was down. It was hollow at the base and the rings were so close it was hard to count them. It was only 22" at the trunk. I've cut other Black Ash up here that had 80 rings and just 6" at the base. They burned real good!


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh yeah... Back to the chainsaw thing.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 24, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> I picked up a 550xp a year ago with an 18" bar, it's a fantastic saw  But after getting a Makita 6421, I find the Husky has been demoted to limbing.  While it's a crazy fast saw and handles in the wood like a scalpel, the 64cc saw starts to take over once the logs approach 12" and really shines once the logs reach about 14" and larger.  The Husky will still handle those larger logs, but that extra 14cc makes a huge difference when I've got the bar buried in wood.
> 
> 
> After reading through all this....I'm starting to feel sorry for the OP!  It's obvious our CAD has taken over this thread!!


 

Howdy bassJam,

I had a Makita 6401, bought it for under $500 from Bailey's the month before the catalytic converter mufflers were mandated on the 6421.  Very well made and running saw and pulled a 30" bar in hardwood with skip chain.  It'd be a heck of a saw with the 79cc jug on it.  Comparing the power to the 550 isn't fair as it's the next class up.

I like my 550XPG a lot too, although it's pretty hard to beat the 346XP, mine is off getting ported right now.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 24, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> I think there's a lot of "chainsaw uneducated" people out there who think that a 290 is the cream of the crop and will hold its value as well as any saw.  They don't realize that even Stihl has different levels of quality within their product range.


 

Well said, You are more diplomatic than I am.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 24, 2014)

Guess instead of all that book learnin', I should of spent more time in the woods so I could be more Chainsaw educated....the dumb city boy that I am went and bought a 290


----------



## tuco1963 (Jan 24, 2014)

you can find stihl 028 for around $125 like i did it would be highly recommended


----------



## Ashful (Jan 24, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> Guess instead of all that book learnin', I should of spent more time in the woods so I could be more Chainsaw educated....the dumb city boy that I am went and bought a 290


Nothing at all wrong with a 290.  It's a good saw for an occasional user, which is what most firewood cutters are.  No, it's not a pro saw, but it has a place in this world.

The pro saws hold their value because of the large number of amateurs out there lusting after used pro saws.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 24, 2014)

Joful said:


> The pro saws hold their value because of the large number of amateurs out there lusting after used pro saws.


 

Isn't that the truth.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 25, 2014)

Joful said:


> Nothing at all wrong with a 290.  It's a good saw for an occasional user, which is what most firewood cutters are.  No, it's not a pro saw, but it has a place in this world.
> 
> The pro saws hold their value because of the large number of amateurs out there lusting after used pro saws.


Isn't THAT the truth


----------



## Thistle (Jan 25, 2014)

28" - 36" White & Red Oak dumped in backyard by my small local tree service contact Dec. 2013

Nice to have 88 to 123cc saws....


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 25, 2014)

Well it looks like this thread has gone off the rails.

The OP was after a good,   strike that,     Stihl saw in the 50 cc range.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 25, 2014)

If I was in the market for a new 50cc saw,I'd lean very heavily toward the 550XP or the equivalent Jonsered..Since the 346XP is discontinued.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Jan 25, 2014)

I see 032s on CL often,anyone here have an opinion on those old saws?


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 26, 2014)

bigbarf48 said:


> I see 032s on CL often,anyone here have an opinion on those old saws?



I've never used one.  I've read that they were great saws for their day, but they're prone to ignition problems and the necessary replacement parts are unavailable.  The consensus seems to be that they're neat to have, but one shouldn't pay a lot for one.


----------



## jeffesonm (Jan 26, 2014)

AK13 said:


> No need to feel bad. This is a great discussion and very helpful.
> 
> I agree that a lot of the nicer used saws on CL seem to be ridiculously priced. I will just have to keep checking and hope for a good deal on an 036 or similar. I'd consider a Farm Boss but not for $300 which is what I seem to see them going for. And if I see a good deal on an 026 or MS260 then I can always sell off my MS250....uh oh, what are the warning signs for CAD


Just be patient, check CL constantly and you can find yourself a nice 036 or equivalent in your price range.  I have an 036 w/20" bar and it's perfect.


----------



## bassJAM (Jan 27, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> Guess instead of all that book learnin', I should of spent more time in the woods so I could be more Chainsaw educated....the dumb city boy that I am went and bought a 290



Maybe I misspoke with those those words, should have used "chainsaw obsessed".  I just get irritated occasionally when I'm cutting with a friend, or some random person, who tells me their 290 Farm Boss pulls a 20" chain like nothing through 36" oak and asks why I'd waste my money on a "puny" 260 or a "crappy" Husky 550xp when I could have a Stihl and that's all farmers and arborists use and they only buy the best and blah, blah, blah.

The 290 is a good saw and would serve many of us fine.  Just like a Toyota will get you back and forth to work just fine.  Some people just prefer to drive back and forth in a Lexus though.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 27, 2014)

Way back earlier in this thread, or maybe another one, I admitted my 290 would run out of power in hard wood with the 20" bar and thats why I upgraded to the 391. I agree it served me well for 3 years and I don't regret buying it and it will serve most well. I will also admit I do bust on my buddies with Huskys but thats all in good fun, back and forth. I was cutting with my 290 one day and one of my buddies with a Husky 395 (95cc?) was making me look I was using a bow saw. I accused him of cheating of course


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 27, 2014)

The right tool is very much dependent on context.  If you only have one saw, it probably makes more sense for it to be a little overmatched on the biggest trees you're likely to cut, than it would for it to be oversized for the majority of what you cut.  I have an 064 that I bought as a wreck and fixed up.  It's fun to play with, but as an occasional cutter it's silly for me to keep it so it will probably hit eBay before long.  I currently have an MS361 and an 036 Pro that are both really nice general-purpose saws.  I'll probably sell the 036 too, and keep the 361, not because it's a better saw (it's not) but but because it's quieter; I live in a fairly densely populated area.  If I could only have one other saw, it would probably be a little one rather than a big monster.  I have to lop off branches and cut small-diameter stuff for which the 361 is overkill a lot more often than I have to dice up a 30" trunk.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Jan 27, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> Way back earlier in this thread, or maybe another one, I admitted my 290 would run out of power in hard wood with the 20" bar and thats why I upgraded to the 391. I agree it served me well for 3 years and I don't regret buying it and it will serve most well. I will also admit I do bust on my buddies with Huskys but thats all in good fun, back and forth. I was cutting with my 290 one day and one of my buddies with a Husky 395 (95cc?) was making me look I was using a bow saw. I accused him of cheating of course



I bought a 395xp solely for the purpose of cutting a bunch of 30"+ oak logs on my in-law's farm this past fall.  It took me about 4-5 hours and all the logs are now bucked, but for some reason I can't bring myself to sell the saw.  One of these days I will I guess. It's more saw then I will probably ever need again but was perfect for the task at hand.  What was even crazier was switching from the 395xp to the MS261.  It makes the 261 feel like a feather.


----------

